# settings for contour cut GCC Expert 24 lx



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

I got my GCC 24 LX and just cant get it to contour cut using the Great Cut or Corel X5 plugin...I got all the drivers in right...I think..I send an image that is contoured and have the registration marks that box it in..The laser kicks on it seems to read going back and forth and then it goes to the middle goes back and forth quickly then goes back to orgin and the online light stays off even though Im still connected...help this is consuming my cause I think I an just a setting or a click away..thanks in advanced


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi there.

A few questions...

Do you have the crop mark with the line in it on the right hand side front as you are loading it into the cutter?

Do have Cut With AAS selected?

When you click Preview once you have clicked Output, do you see anything?

Do you have the whole design (image, crop marks, and cut line) selected when you click output?

Let me know and I will try to help.

Best Regards.


----------



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

I am in corel draw I got the contour set at .01 and the pen line at .001...are they the same or different but do the same thing? I got the AAS hot key in my tool bar and it puts the corner marks around the image...one of them that look different like an overlapped L shape..I started freshe this morning and did my image over to not to forget any of the steps I think are right...now the Pic is to big I printed in Portrait is the Cutter a landscape by default?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Have you tried using GreatCut?


----------



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I got the button that imports direct to great cut but it says there is a color error and my AAS marks are missing


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure what a color error means. Have you tried other images?

I do my crop marks and cutline in GreatCut:
For cutline select the image, then click Tools, Contour, then Calculate.

For the crop marks, click Tools, then Set Jog Marks.


----------



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I did that but are one of the marks support to be different? mine all look the same.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

It will print with one of them different. On screen it doesn't display the different mark.


----------



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

I must be doing something wrong with the JOG setup because I printed and all the marks are L shaped around the object should they be a different shape?


----------



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

Called GCC talked to Ruth she was awesome...was really patient and walked me through...Thanks Ruth!


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

can you tell me if the lx will work with flexisign?


----------



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

keetch said:


> can you tell me if the lx will work with flexisign?


I dont know It comes with its own great cut software and there are plugins available for corel and illustrator


----------



## custombuilt15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Da Goose 

I am having the exact same problem only using great cut and when i got a hold of someone at gcc they told me to call the place i bought it from. 

can you tell me what they told you to do?


----------



## SimpleShell (May 22, 2009)

I'm having problems to contour cutting a letter size transfer paper. I have cutline and job marks.

I have botton right marks set at the starting point and it seems to locate that mark but when it trys to scan the bottom left mark, it goes pass it and doesn't scan it. any suggestions?


----------



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

SimpleShell said:


> I'm having problems to contour cutting a letter size transfer paper. I have cutline and job marks.
> 
> I have botton right marks set at the starting point and it seems to locate that mark but when it trys to scan the bottom left mark, it goes pass it and doesn't scan it. any suggestions?


my problem was the 32 vs 64 bit in my operating system...Ruth walked my through the process and sent me a pdf of instuctions...It might be the same problem because it looked like it would work and then nothing...I can send the instructions on how to switch between the two using the buttons on the cutter.


----------



## Da Goose (Feb 5, 2011)

I had my 32 vs 64 bit (operating system) settings wrong on the cutter. Ruth send me a pdf on how to change them on the cutter using the buttons. Mine would start job and seem to do it but then stop.. I could send it to you if you think that might be the issue


----------



## k1x (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the same problem as well, try turning your cutter off and back on and send the cut, itll read the material length


----------



## SimpleShell (May 22, 2009)

thank you. I'll give it shot


----------



## Yamil2580 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new with all of this things about cutting.......I did purchase a GCC expert 24 LX a few weeks ago and I'm trying to cut the contour of some images using Ilustrator and Corel. I already followed all of the steps about the contour in the image the crops marks, in fact tha machine recognize pretty well all of the marks and everything.......but for some reason it cuts the image in the wrong side, it is almost exact in the contour mark but it is missing the image just a few milimeters.............could anyone help me to understand why the machine is not cutting the image in the exact mark???

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yamil2580 said:


> Hi all, I'm new with all of this things about cutting.......I did purchase a GCC expert 24 LX a few weeks ago and I'm trying to cut the contour of some images using Ilustrator and Corel. I already followed all of the steps about the contour in the image the crops marks, in fact tha machine recognize pretty well all of the marks and everything.......but for some reason it cuts the image in the wrong side, it is almost exact in the contour mark but it is missing the image just a few milimeters.............could anyone help me to understand why the machine is not cutting the image in the exact mark???
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.


For better help and responses try starting a new thread. Asking for help in someone elses doesn't always get responses and isn't too cool either.
Wish I could help but I have the bengal w/o contouring eye


----------

